# colic,what are your experiences??



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

HI i got my 30 year old in this evening and went to feed her as usual but she turned away and wouldnt eat.I noticed her sides were heaving a bit,her nostrils were flared,she felt hot and was looking at her sides.Ive had horses for 16 years but never had a case of colic.Every now and then she would jerk violently and was trying to roll.The vet came out and gave her some shots and donned the elbow length gloves,and i left her a couple of hours later eating her haylage.Hopefully she will be fine,i might go down to check her later.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

Do let us know how she is, i do hope shes better now.

mazzi


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Best to keep an eye on her claire. Some types of colic dont respond well to the injection. Ive got an owner on my yard who's old horse has had bouts of colic all his life (windsucker) but he always comes through it ok.
Hope she's ok bless her.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

I left her in today,she seemed rather tired this morning,she had pooed once during the night,she had not eaten her haylage,but she seemed calm enough.I asked the farmer to check her hourly as i had to work,when i returned this afternoon she had not pooed all day,or eaten!i gave her a bran mash,which she ate half of,then she started to pick at her haylage.Im worried now that i should have got the vet to tube her last night,as she said there was some compaction,but she did have 1 poo.She nearly fell over this morning when she had a wee,but as shes not been eating she hasnt had her painrelief for arthritis/ringbone.


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

How is she today claire?


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

hope she is ok.

Mel


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Callys back to her old self now thank godpooing and eating normally again,thanks for all your concern.


----------



## Steffie (Jun 5, 2008)

Glad shes better today. 
I had a colic scare recently with my fat pony. He had pigged himself on grass, i had jsut moved him to a new yard and the grass is very green. When i got him in i noticed he was a bit 'slow'. Left him for a while and groomed him etc. i decided to lunge him for a bit he was still very slow and sluggish. Rested him after lunging. Put his hay in and he didnt eat, if he doesnt eat then i know something is wrong he never refuses food. I wa worried tried seeing if he'd eat his dinner and he didnt  and he kept laying down. one of the girls gave me so bran so made some mushy bran which he ate i walked him around he had a fart and a poo then pulled to eat the grass so he i guessed he felt better. Took him back to his stable and he ate his hay and dinner and was fine 
phewwww


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

go buy yourself a mag!!!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

sorry clare i needed to delete what you quoted, definatly dont want any little ones seeing that


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

carol said:


> sorry clare i needed to delete what you quoted, definatly dont want any little ones seeing that


couldnt believe that really disgusting!!!!!!!!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

i choose not to open them after kay said it was what it was


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

you chose well


----------



## KellyB (Jul 18, 2008)

I am glad she is ok, its scary colic isn't it! Could you use a grazing muzzle on her if she is turned out on rich grass? This may help prevent further bouts of colic.


----------



## Suzie Q (Aug 10, 2008)

HIYA,
My mare got colic about a year ago, i was on a very large yard the owner of the yard made my horse a bran mash 20 mins later a big poo then she was fine.
if your horse has had colic give it 2 waffers of hay before turning out add a cup of bran to every feed get some fennel seed to add to feed 1 spoon full also give pink powder to every feed it has worked for us and i have never had any trouble since hope this helps 
Suzie Q


----------



## Beardy (Jun 4, 2008)

Our TB has had bouts of colic when he has pigged out. Good advice is too try lunging or leading. Excercise will some times get them to have a poo! My daughter has resorted to the vet though on 2 occasions. Dougie groans & lies down & keeps looking at his belly, there is no doubt what is the matter with him. We have never had problems with any of our other horses, only him!


----------



## Mad4sky69 (Jan 12, 2009)

Colic is sooo scary. when i got my first pony at 11 i was ready to feed one day and fed him out of date feed that was next to my new feed by accident thankfully the vet came and he was okay. Whatever you do prevent them from rolling or it can be fatal.


----------



## Cody (Nov 17, 2008)

Unfortunately, soemtimes Colic is fatal and there is nothing you can do. My TB gelding had colic at 8 years old; by the time we had got to the yard he was groaning and kicking at his belly. We called the vet, and kept him standing and walking as much as possible whilst we waited for him to arrive. Cody ended up being boxed to the local hospital, and despite all they did, he ended up dying at 3am that night. He actually died from massive blood loss, as an artery burst from the strain of the colic. There was nothing that I, or the vets could have done that night to save him. I hold onto the thought that he was on enough pain relief at the end that he wouldn't have known what was happening. He was a very beautiful horse, and a wonderful friend and will always have a place in my heart.

Please always take colic seriously, and call the vet if you are ever unsure of what action to take next.


----------



## Rodridge Farm Livery (Mar 3, 2009)

clare7577 said:


> HI i got my 30 year old in this evening and went to feed her as usual but she turned away and wouldnt eat.I noticed her sides were heaving a bit,her nostrils were flared,she felt hot and was looking at her sides.Ive had horses for 16 years but never had a case of colic.Every now and then she would jerk violently and was trying to roll.The vet came out and gave her some shots and donned the elbow length gloves,and i left her a couple of hours later eating her haylage.Hopefully she will be fine,i might go down to check her later.


Stick with the vet, honestly. Make sure water is clean and hay is not dusty. Brush the sweat away. Other than that it is down to the vet and the horse immunity.


----------



## Chesben (Mar 4, 2009)

Colic is dreadful. My opinion get a vet as soon as possible. My horse more than 10 years ago had colic - it wasn't even that obvious he had it. The groom at the stables who is also a close friend phoned to say that my horse had pulled down the banks of his bedding in his stable overnight which is very unlike him so the vet was phoned. He was given injection and thought he would be fine. Horse wasn't thrashing around just circling every now and then. Vet was called again and this idiot came, he tubed which invovled the horsepulling up the yard and may I add he was a very well behaved horse - VERY well behaved horse so he must have been in a bit of distress as the vet couldn't tube him, a friend who was at front holding him got covered in blood as the vet really couldn't get the tube up his nose. Eventualy did then left. Myself and mum slept outside his stable all night. In the morning vet called again, told us to take him out to see if he would eat grass - which he didn't(he thought it could have been grass sickness). In the end we suggested if he could be reffered to the university hospital which he agreed to - although he should have suggested it.

The hospital was a 3 hour drive away. We got him there and he was examined straight away. He had 2 blockages(vet at home didn't pick up) and he had built up so much with gases. Vet said he had to be in surgery within 30 minutes or he would have literally blown up as so much presssure with gases. He was operated on and the vet actually let us see his insides - obviously werent allowed on theatre floor but he took us to door to look in and he had to remove some of the bowel as about a third of the tissue had died, the rest was borderline. We were told to go home as he would take ages to come round. we were only an hour down the road and they phoned to say he was up and couldn't believe it. 

We went to see him next day and was told he is worse than he looked - you would normally get told the other way. He seemed ok in himself but had no colour in his gums. We went for something to eat and were going back before heading home. When we went back 2 vets were waiting - he had died. I was 17 at the time and till this day I can't think about it without crying.

So please always get a vet - although in my opinion my horse would have survived if we had not got that idiot vet:mad5: - at least he was drugs that may have eased the pain. ANd if in doubt ask for a referrel - the vets at the royal dick vet in Edinburgh were absolutely 100% amazing even although the outcome was not as we hoped


----------



## tracey5000 (Apr 17, 2009)

i had a horse called Honey couldn't have wished for a lovelier pony she never put a foot wrong but like the previous person Honey was fine at two in the afternoon when i fed her at five thirty i got a phone call to say honey looked ill ring a vet and get down here now my dad took me as i was in a real state my daughter was crying and was given to our friends next door. When we got to the stables she was sweating up and walking in circles the vet came said he wasn't sure what it was gave her an injection at which point she was still eating, after the injection ware off she started to sweat up again so we got the outer hours vet out she tubed her and Honey just stood there she looked a bit better by this time it was midnight my poor long suffering dad told me to go home and he would stay another two hours with her i wanted to stay but i am on epilepsey tablets and i hadn't eaten anything all day so i had to go home. Next day the vet came back looked to see how she was she had fluid coming out of her nose to 5 mills. in the bucket he told us if it went to three max she would be touch and go he pulled out 5. Honey looked very depressed and sorry for herself and had given up eating she made the choice easier for us because i always said the day Honey gave up eating would be the day she is put down she lived for her food. The vet said you don't really have a choice but gave us some time to think about and agreed to come back at five because i was still expected to do my job and everyone said well you gave her a good life she was 27 i had her for 24 years most of our yard were coming over to say goodbye or were in tears i feel guilty because my dad, husband and friend went with her to be put down and the only one able to help was my friend as within a few minutes my husband had broken down my dad couldn't see because he was in tears i just wish i could have had the guts to be with her to the bitter end but even the vet advised me to stay with my mum in the stable it is the worst thing to ever happen my whole world is turned upside down from being a priviliged horse owner with the best horse in the world to nothing no more up the yard morning and evening being whinned at for being late. I shouldn't say this really because i have a wonderful husband daughter and mum and dad and dog and cat but i still wish i could feel the soft dun ears and long muzzle shoving me every day.


----------

